# pregnant doe "vulva" & kidding question....please help!



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone! It's been a long time since I've visited these boards but I'm hoping you all are willing to share your thoughts with me. I have a question about one of my pregnant does (Boer). She seems like she's getting close to kidding, but her vulva is really tight!! In fact, it seems to be getting tighter!! Monday, I separated her from the herd because she was grunting a lot, but she got upset and kept crying, so I put a couple friends in with her. Wednesday, we separated her again and she was happy to be alone. Yesterday, she spent much of the day laying around, didn't eat all her grain, and quietly grunted throughout the day. Today, more of the same. BUT...like I said, her vulva seems to be getting tighter. I don't get it. From the pictures, what are your thoughts? Does she look close? Do you think all she was doing yesterday was getting the kids into position? Any input would really be appreciated!!! Is this a funny looking vulva, or is it normal? It looks different from our other does.

Thanks, in advance. (hoping I added the pictures correctly...like I said, it's been a long time!!):teehee:


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

here's a picture of her vulva on Monday, the other one was from today. It seems more wrinkly on Monday...so does that mean it's swollen now? I can't tell. Maybe she's not ready. What do you think?


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

:bash:sorry about that last photo! I thought it was the close-up. This was taken on Monday


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking at her udder, rather than her vulva, I'd say she's not too far off from kidding. When I had Boers, they would start to bag up a week or so before they kidded.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing like goat tootie pictures first thing in the morning!  She looks about two weeks out. When she is getting ready, it will swell REALLY big and be discharging goo. I too am on Tootie watch!


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd keep a close watch on her even though her vulva doesn't look swollen. Maybe she's just odd. My does who have a month to go have a more swollen vulva than her. Her ligaments look like they're gone or near gone from those pictures. If she's not eating much and acting strange she could be close. I'll be curious to hear when she kids. She sure is big.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I was just going to say that even from the pictures, I believe those ligaments are gone to mush!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah she's preggo alright!:grin: When that udder gets all shiney get ready.
My girls are about 3 weeks out, no udders yet but when laying around they all moan & groan. It's comically pathetic.
Did you mention if she's an FF? My FF girls are still fairly tight. The more experienced ones have loose, almost sloppy behinds in comparison.


----------

